# Chewing off his long tail hair, help...



## LynneOvington (Oct 6, 2008)

Zorro (15 months old) started chewing on his tail hair, periodically, about a month ago. Not on the tail itself, just chewing in the middle area of his long tail hair until he either chewed through a section or created such a dense mat that I had to cut it out. I can't tie it to anything other than possibly boredom (or he's expressing his individuality and likes a mullet hairstyle.) Has anyone else had this problem and how did you stop it? We're back from the groomer and he just has a stubby little tail now, I miss his gorgeous long tail. :Cry:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Have you checked for any redness? Maybe it's from an itchy flea bite or something? Have you tried a spray for itchiness or maybe an oatmeal shampoo to soothe his skin? Sorry about his lovely tail.  At least it WILL grow back! In the meantime, try some of these things and also some chews so he won't be bored. If you can't figure it out, maybe a vet trip?

**Try hard not to cut those mats out.  Have you tried working cornstarch through them and carefully working them out with the tips of your comb? Once it's cut, it's gone for awhile!


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

I would check his anal glands-


----------



## LynneOvington (Oct 6, 2008)

We were at the vet just last week for vaccinations (and in between tail hair chewing episodes) and I forgot to mention it. He doesn't bit at his tail bone or rear and he has tons of great chew products which he uses daily. He just became fascinated by all that lovely long hair on his tail (the rest of his body is clipped shorter). He's was like a little girl chewing on the ends of her long hair or biting her fingernails. The groomer didn't think that putting an icky tasking substance (like bitter apple) on it would help. I sure don't want this to become a bad habit that he reverts to when he's bored or just curious. It's hard to catch him in the act and give him the ahh-ahh correction at the right moment. Anyway, its a moot point now, but I am curious in anyone else has experienced this and if they were able to solve the problem. Thank you!


----------



## Carefulove (Mar 20, 2009)

At least Zorry is chewing the hair, My Bumi bit his actual tail and made it bleed once!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Silly dogs!! LOL Lynne, has Zorro still continued with the chewing of his tail? I'd also check for insect bites, but it could be allergies too. ??


----------



## LynneOvington (Oct 6, 2008)

Yes, he is indeed a silly dog. Honestly I think he's treating his tail as a very conveniently located toy. It's fun to chase and gnaw on. He never really bites at his tail like he's going after a flee, it's more playful like he's chewing on my tennis shoe laces (which he also loves to do). My groomer suggested I bathe him more frequently (more like weekly vs. monthly) to see if that would help.

Marj, I was going to ask you about winter wear for Havs. I was reviewing the snow suit thread and trying to decide what to get for Zorro for our Colorado ski vacation this year. We live in Texas, so he doesn't have much of a "wardrobe". What are your recommendations?


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Lynne, any of the suits in that thread you mentioned might be a good idea for Zorro. There are the cheaper 'Canine Casual' suits at Pet Edge (you'll find them at their site) and the more pricey ones from other places. I recommend anything that covers all 4 legs because the snow just sticks to their hair like velcro and is a real pain to remove once indoors.


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

Lynne, I hate to hear he's chewing off his lovely tail!  Have you tried the "Flossy" type rope toys? Maybe they would be something similar to the tail hairs and would satisfy his particular chewing needs? Like these:

http://www.petsmart.com/product/ind...-C881-DE11-B712-001422107090&mr:referralID=NA


----------



## LynneOvington (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks Marj and Christy,

This dog has a whole basket of toys of all varieties. (He is a bit spoiled, I'll admit.) Although the "flossy" rope types I have are hand-me-downs. Humm, maybe I'll try a new, fresh one that he can permeate with just his scent. His favorite toy (besides various chews) is the Wubba by Kong both the nylon braid and the new plush type. Oh, they are SO fun to retrieve, shake to death and for tug of war. :clap2:


----------



## good buddy (Feb 20, 2007)

LynneOvington said:


> Thanks Marj and Christy,
> 
> This dog has a whole basket of toys of all varieties. (He is a bit spoiled, I'll admit.) Although the "flossy" rope types I have are hand-me-downs. Humm, maybe I'll try a new, fresh one that he can permeate with just his scent. His favorite toy (besides various chews) is the Wubba by Kong both the nylon braid and the new plush type. Oh, they are SO fun to retrieve, shake to death and for tug of war. :clap2:


The string flossie ones come in mint flavor too if he might like that better? I dunno! I like the wubba too! Maybe he likes it because it has a tail?


----------



## LynneOvington (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL! That must be it. He loves things that flip around like tails.:laugh:


----------



## Xtina88 (Oct 5, 2009)

Sorry this isn't really related to the thread or your issue... but I'm so excited to see someone else in Austin, TX! I'm not sure if there's even one other member here from Austin. I don't have my furbaby yet, but when I do then we'll have to schedule a playdate!  Nice to meet you, and I do hope your problem gets worked out.


----------



## LynneOvington (Oct 6, 2008)

Zorro would love to have a Havanese playmate. Good luck with your search!


----------

